# DirecTV2PC protected audio - What?



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

I installed the latest version of DirecTV2PC yesterday (the one with dual monitor support) and it worked fine. However, today, my HR21 got the 0X034c update and now everything starts to play, stops and gives me an error message saying...

"This video's audio is protected and requires an audio driver with HDCP support; changing the audio output to analog might allow playback."

My system is a Dell Studio XPS i7 with a 24" HDCP compliant monitor running Windows 7 RTM (64-bit). Like I said, it worked fine on an episode of the same show yesterday. Now I get the same warning for every recording.

I just tested my HR22 and it's doing the same thing.


WTF?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Guindalf said:


> I installed the latest version of DirecTV2PC yesterday (the one with dual monitor support) and it worked fine. However, today, my HR21 got the 0X034c update and now everything starts to play, stops and gives me an error message saying...
> 
> "This video's audio is protected and requires an audio driver with HDCP support; changing the audio output to analog might allow playback."
> 
> ...


It would help if you read/posted this in the DirecTV2PC thread, "but":
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2221324&postcount=7


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

Sorry we can't ALL be perfect, but I DID search before I posted and got nothing.

Thanks for your help, I think!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Guindalf said:


> Sorry we can't ALL be perfect, but I DID search before I posted and got nothing.
> 
> Thanks for your help, I think!


Sorry if I came across "wrong", but since you did know where to get the version of DirecTV2PC with dual monitor support, "It kind of seemed" like there would be the place to post about problems/issues with it.


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

Actually, someone pointed me to the download. I didn't even read the thread let alone post in it.

No offense taken. Thanks again - I can confirm that it worked, but my whole system just crashed using it. Investigating further.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Let's continue in the DIRECTV2PC discussion thread ..

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=165127


----------

